
Landmark obesity guidelines in Canada treat problem as chronic illness - ranit
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/aug/04/obesity-chronic-illness-guidelines-canada
======
garraeth
Actual guidelines here:
[https://www.cmaj.ca/content/192/31/E875](https://www.cmaj.ca/content/192/31/E875)

